# Goats wont go back to their pen/house??!!!



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 6 goats-2 mommas and 4, 9 month old babies. I let them out to roam on 4 acres around my house at 8 in the am. I feed them at 8am and clean out their goat house. In the evening, around 6pm I feed them and then about dark I bring them back into a large pen with a goat house 18X12 feet and I lock the gate. Problem is lately, they don't want to go back into their pen/ goat house? I did see a few mice, but nothing else. The goat house is air conditioned and there is heat for the winter. I dont have either on right now except a fan cause it is around 58 at night here. Could they be scared of the mice? Anyone else have this issue. Maybe they just like hanging under my large porch which is where they spend most of their time. I am just concerned that there is something I am missing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They probably do just like the porch.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I would feed them in the night time pen. They will learn to come in for their dinner.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Karen, they like the porch.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

To much conditioned space will hinder their undercoat growth. I wouldnt even think of turning on a heater for them at temps above freezing. I know you just wanna give them the best possible treatment but without a proper undercoat, they will be worse off out in the cold.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I don't have a porch and yet at times mine don't like to come in at night. They got really bad there for a bit so I started to put out a small amount of grain when I want them to come in. No other time. They might be finding something they like to eat better on the outside. Even with graining my goats at night they are not standing there in the in the pen crying for grain because the acorns are falling and they love those almost as much as the grain.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My goats prefer the out side as well..maybe the barn is too stuffY..the only time I find them in the barn is if its raining or real windy..as long as they are safe they should be ok..


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine rarely go in their shelter unless it is raining, snowing, or very hot or very cold.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I built my goats (and other half) a fabulous barn. 2, 24x8 foot lean toos, a 12x30 foot main barn. And what do they do? Go sleep in the old temp shelters that we build when we first moved out here and didnt have anything. Jerks


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Have you checked it for snakes possibly living under or around the shelter?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Ours used to do that until we started feeding them their grains when they came in at night. Now they race to see who can get in the door first. LOL. Silly goats. 

I doubt if you are missing anything other than they like the porch a lot. I'd try feeding them their grains and a treat once you get them in the barn. That might help. I don't think they'd be afraid of mice.


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

I have seen a few snakes-just black ones not harmful, and I haven't seen any in about a month. I have seen 3 little mice. So apparently the snakes either are not hungry or not around. Are goats afraid of snakes? 
I think it was too hot and stuffy in their house. It is an all stone house with a window and a dutch door that I keep the bottom open. I have a fan and an airconditioning unit. It is still around 70 degrees at night here. I think they are probably just very picky. But the mice thing still makes me wonder.
Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

And Jessica I have seen them eating all the acorns so that may be why they are not touching their grain as much.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

My goats are afraid of the dark. They will stay out on their deck where the motion light is at dark. Staring into the woods. But. Getting them into the barn was a huge ordeal. I lock them up at night. Finally I figured out that they are afraid of the dark interior. I would stay in there with a flashlight and they would come in. So of course I bought a battery operated night light. Problem solved. Spoiled brats!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL i had to put a light out in the kid shelters for the same reason


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> To much conditioned space will hinder their undercoat growth. I wouldnt even think of turning on a heater for them at temps above freezing. I know you just wanna give them the best possible treatment but without a proper undercoat, they will be worse off out in the cold.


I wondered why Peggy Sue didn't grow much of an undercoat this year! I guess it's because she slept in the master bathroom every night while she was pregnant and spent the afternoon on the couch with me (we were both pregnant and uncomfortable, now we're both nursing and uncomfortable! ). She only went out to do "business" and have a mid afternoon graze so she didn't get cold enough.

I always thought that their coats were just seasonal!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^ LOL yep, that will do it every time


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

Air conditioner? Heater? In Arkansas?

I don't understand.


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

SUrveyman, Yes I have an airconditioner. It gets really hot like 100 for a month or so in the summer so I have an airconditioner. I only put the heater on when it is really cold. 
I did catch the snake that was living in the goat house. It ate all the mice and then I killed the snake. Hopefully they will go back into the house.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

Xuxasmamma said:


> SUrveyman, Yes I have an airconditioner. It gets really hot like 100 for a month or so in the summer so I have an airconditioner. I only put the heater on when it is really cold.
> I did catch the snake that was living in the goat house. It ate all the mice and then I killed the snake. Hopefully they will go back into the house.


Goats originated in Africa. It's hot in Africa. They don't need an air conditioner. It isn't hotter in Arkansas than it is in West Tennessee, where I am. A good shady spot will work just fine. If they do have to stay a a barn to get shade, a fan would be handy.


----------

